# Need to take D2 back to stock/rooted...



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm passing my D2 on to my brother, and he wants stock Moto on the phone...(must be adopted). Seriously, battery life is the most important issue to him, and my memory is that battery on stock moto was always better than on CM7 (which is on the phone currently).

Could not remember what the most current SBF was, whether there was a subsequent OTA that would happen after that SBF, if so, if that OTA was rootable, etc.

I've just been gone from D2 Land for too long (went to GNexus late last year)... Feel like a virginal noob again. 

Can someone re-educate me, or point me at the appropriate thread(s) (which for some reason I can't find)?

Basically need to get the phone back to the most recent stock OTA for the D2, preferably retaining root.

The D2 is currently running CM7.

Thanks...


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Bootable ISO with SBF and root tools: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29930-new-root-method-for-stock-234-621622-found-droid2-r2d2/

Or get an SBF from http://1kds.tk/ or http://sbf.droid-developers.org/ and root with the (smaller) bootable ISO here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31735-combined-droid-2d2gdx2-and-droidx-root-cd/


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help/links, much appreciated.


----------

